# Angcm. Crestwood 'Tomorrow Star'



## goldenrose (Oct 5, 2009)

Help! I purchased what was suppose to be a BS plant from Thahn 5/7/07. It has 5 sets of leaves & a leafspan of about 14". So what's the problem? No blooms. I grow it with my multi paphs in a GH, so it gets good light, the leaves are darkish green. My main fertilizer is MSU, I rotate with a couple others & epsom salts. My night time low is 55. What would you do different?


----------



## Leo Schordje (Oct 5, 2009)

Sounds like you are doing most everything right. The main thing your plant may need is time. Angraecums are famous for being a little slow to mature and start blooming. It is not uncommon for seedlings of Angraecum magdalena to take 10 years to bloom the first time. But they are lovely and the fragrances are so refined that they are certainly worth the wait.


----------



## Candace (Oct 5, 2009)

Some of the larger type angs. bloom around Christmas time for me. What's in the parentage?


----------



## ncart (Oct 5, 2009)

Rose, I have one of those just like that. It has been over 2 years since I bought it. I guess its siblings were sold with spikes last year. I am just hoping when it is ready to bloom, it will put out multiple spikes with lots of flowers.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 6, 2009)

Candace said:


> Some of the larger type angs. bloom around Christmas time for me. What's in the parentage?


veitchii x sesquipedale.
I was kinda wondering if I needed to be patient, sounds like that's the case. I'd love it to bloom around the holidays, actually any time is fine, with the cool summer we've had, which also translates to a cloudy summer, I won't hold my breath for this year. None of my cycnodes spiked!


----------



## slippertalker (Oct 6, 2009)

I have the same plant and it's a bit larger than yours and supposedly blooming size, but alas, I haven't bloomed it either. It is going into a brighter part of the greenhouse to remedy the problem.


----------



## Candace (Oct 6, 2009)

> veitchii x sesquipedale



Both of these plants can get very large. So, b.s. is sort of relative. My sesquipedale is in spike right now so may be in bloom by November this year. I think I have a veitchii too and they both seem to bloom at the same time for me.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks Candace, I'll have to be patient!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 6, 2009)

"MORE LIGHT! MORE LIGHT!" saith the wise man (i.e. wiseguy)


----------



## ncart (Oct 25, 2009)

I just noticed mine is in spike.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 26, 2009)

:clap: I'm envious! :drool: Will look forward to seeing your blooms! :clap:


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 26, 2009)

What humidity conditions do you have your Angcms in and how often do you usually water???? TY

(Rose, sorry that I ask my question here, but it is relevant to Angrcms )


----------



## slippertalker (Oct 26, 2009)

Mine just formed its first spike! I moved it to a different (brighter) spot in the greenhouse as the temperatures started dropping and the days got shorter.


----------



## ncart (Oct 26, 2009)

Well, I grow all my plants under HID lights. About a month ago, I move all Angraecums to right under the light so that they get most light intensity and the heat. The humidity level is around 50%. Hope it helps.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 27, 2009)

I see!!! TY ncart!


----------

